# Need advice on bike for 10 year old girl



## odessamama (Aug 25, 2008)

I ride with my daughter in flat suburban area. I bought her 20 inch single speed bike in Target when she was 8. I realize she needs something better. Can someone recommend something decent that will last for a few years and will be fun to ride. I saw a Jamis bikes in a shop that looked kinda cool. Not sure if they are any good, of they are appropriate for a girl.
http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08capri24.html


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

With kids, it is difficult to predict whether a bike will a last a few years before they outgrow it. My own approach has been to buy my son a bike that fits well at the time without worrying too much about when he'd outgrow it. Consequently, I've ended up buying him two bikes and one frame in two years time, in part because I'm a bike nut, and in part because he's gone through a growth spurt.

The Jamis you point to I think is fine for riding around the neighborhood. (It is not a mountain-bike, but you know that, right?). You might also try your daughter out on a 26-inch-tire bike, just to see how she fits on it. She might surprise you. For example, there is a Jamis Explorer 1 that comes with 26-inch tires in a 13.5-inch frame size. (The 24-inch-tire bike that you are looking at comes in a 12-inch frame size).

10 is the age at which my son made the move from 24-inch tires to 26-inch tires. He's tall for his age though, so your daughter might be better on the smaller tire size. The important thing is to get her a bike that she feels comfortable on, so that she'll enjoy riding it. Then start saving for when she grows. :thumbsup: 

BTW, almost all bike brands have bikes aimed at kids. Jamis is a good brand. Others to consider are Giant, Kona, Specialized, Trek.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Get her a XS (13") 26" bike, just make sure it has a sloping top tube and she'll be fine.

Just make sure that the cockpit is adjusted properly.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

My 9 y/o daughter rides a 26" (13" frame) Specialized Hardrock just fine.

I suggest trigger shifters over twist for small hands. My daughter just couldn't get her bike into the lowest or highest gear on the rear with the twist type. I put trigger shifters on and it's like a whole new bike.


----------



## Das Boot (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in the same situation. I plan on going with a 26" bike. Of course, my daughter is a big girl for her age. How big is your daughter?


----------



## SHWELL (May 7, 2008)

I was at the LBS getting some tires today and came across a Specialized Hotrock. It was used but in prestine condition. It has 24" wheels and is perfect for her right now. She is going to be 8 in June so this is an early Bday present. I think it will be good for at least 2-3 years. At the asking price I had to get it. Her first geared, freewheeled bike.


----------



## dougneb (May 20, 2009)

I just bought my 10 year old a 26" bike with XS (13") frame. She loves it and it fits her well.


----------



## sanrensho (Feb 20, 2004)

I also recommend going directly to a XS 26" bike. Look for a 12-13.5" frame, depending on your daughter's size. My 10 y.o. daughter is one of the smallest for her age and went directly to a 26" bike with a 12-inch frame.

We could have picked up a 24" bike when she was 9 y.o., but she would have only ridden it for a year before being ready for an XS 26" bike.


----------

